# South Australian Kayak Fishing Competition HELD TOMORROW!



## L3GACY

If you wish to compete in the SAKFC bream comp please make yourself known here. Please keep discussion in this thread to a minimum, if you wish to discuss the competition or ask any questions please post here:

viewtopic.php?f=11&t=10716&st=0&sk=t&sd=a

Register away....

Entrants:

L3GACY (Jon)
Gator (Kirk)
fishnfreak (Rob)
Water_Baby (Aaron)
Waldo (Leigh)
Buff (he who catches monster bream )
paddlepop (Pete)
Crazy_Horse (Adam)
Japeto (Jake)
Mattwa (i'm assuming Matt )


----------



## fishnfreak

woo hoo im first to put me name down

fishnfreak
aka Rob, will be there with bells on.


----------



## water_baby

yep, ill be there.

cheers, Aaron.


----------



## waldo

Yup, ill be there too.
Cheers, Leigh


----------



## Crazy_Horse

Can I be a pain a put in a "tentative" yes? I may be fishing over at Tumby Bay instead......

.........**sigh**...........

But if I am in Adelaide, I'll be there.


----------



## L3GACY

There's 6 weeks until the comp mate, i'll leave you as a no and then if you do come you can tell us further down the track. I'd hate to have the boys get their hopes up and then be crushed when you dont show...


----------



## Buff

The 12th is in our silly season at work but with a bit of planning (and maybe a sicky :shock: :lol: ) I'll be there


----------



## paddlepop

i'm in - do i get a prize for the longest commute!

(returning to Adelaide 2nd week of Dec. 1st week surfing and fishing at Pt Macdonnell - any body there?)

pete - paddlepop


----------



## water_baby

paddlepop said:


> i'm in - do i get a prize for the longest commute!
> 
> (returning to Adelaide 2nd week of Dec. 1st week surfing and fishing at Pt Macdonnell - any body there?)
> 
> pete - paddlepop


[hijack] i wish. will the big tuna be there? from memory, they're there about then [/hijack]


----------



## Captain

Thanks for the invite but I suspect I'll be busy working on the new house. I've never done bream fishing and have been meaning to give it a go, another time maybe. I still might pop down just to have a look and say hello to the SA guys. 
All the best for the event.
Brian


----------



## Gator

Just putting myself on the list so that I get notified when there are new posts to this thread. I'll definatley be there


----------



## L3GACY

Adam (crazy_horse) now confirmed.


----------



## Crazy_Horse

Indeed!


----------



## japeto

count me in!!!

JAPETO (JAKE)


----------



## japeto

Tis is for th west lakes one isnt it


----------



## L3GACY

japeto said:


> Tis is for th west lakes one isnt it


Certainly is mate, you're on the list.


----------



## fishnfreak

how many we got?


----------



## L3GACY

9 (plus maybes) from the forum, about 4 not from the forum or something. I'm hoping for around 20 but that's a bit optimistic.


----------



## Gator

Hey Y'all: At this point by my calculations i recon we will have between 15 and 20 and that will be absolutly fantastic. Can't wait!


----------



## danofish

It sounds great - I am keen, it will just be a last minute decision if I can join you guys down there. I had a small issue with my front fence and my station wagon.. which requires a new door - it remains to be seen if the repairer is able to chuck another one on by then....


----------



## Crazy_Horse

Hey Dano - I reckon if you ask Leigh (Waldo) nicely he may be able to pick you and your kayak up on his way. He lives at Salisbury.


----------



## Mattwah

Sounds good, is this comp tomorrow? If so what time does it start? Is there a registration fee? I've only just bought a Kayak, but it would be good to meet some other Kayakers!

Matt


----------



## L3GACY

This comp is free mate. I've chucked you on the list and sent you a pm with details.


----------



## Mattwah

Righto, sign me up please, sounds like a blast

Matt


----------



## waldo

Crazy_Horse said:


> Hey Dano - I reckon if you ask Leigh (Waldo) nicely he may be able to pick you and your kayak up on his way. He lives at Salisbury.


pm sent


----------



## L3GACY

Just a reminder that the competition is tomorrow morning, please be there at 6:30 if possible.


----------



## sbd

L3GACY said:


> please be there at 6:30 if possible.


Gentlemen's hours, don't you want any fish? :shock:


----------



## fishnfreak

too true i was expecting earlier, but its great, now ill get a couple of hours sleep after the pub!


----------



## water_baby

sbd said:


> L3GACY said:
> 
> 
> 
> please be there at 6:30 if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Gentlemen's hours, don't you want any fish? :shock:
Click to expand...

ive never seen a gentleman at 0630 :shock: im a shocker that early, more like a troll or snapping turtle - dont get too close or you'll find out tomorrow :lol: :lol:

on a friday night/saturday morning like tonight, usually leaving a club about then, trying to get a taxi, and there definitely aint no gentlemen out..

tonight however, im going into ''pensioner mode'' which entails me going to bed at about 10 with a good dinner (vietnamese) and getting up at 0530, on the water by 0630 easy.

oh, SBD, there is also no sand monster to slay on the way out or back in, and its a 30 metre paddle at most from the grassed reserve to the first pontoons holding fabled West Lakes bream... not quite Wedding Cake Island, but ill have my first beer around 0635.. the only breakfast known to produce champion fish (i hope)..


----------



## L3GACY

water_baby said:


> but ill have my first beer around 0635.. the only breakfast known to produce champion fish (i hope)..


Also the only breakfast known to cause you to think you can jump out the yak and catch the bream by hand :wink:.


----------



## fishnfreak

i reckon i can


----------



## sbd

water_baby said:


> tonight however, im going into ''pensioner mode'' which entails me going to bed at about 10 with a good dinner (vietnamese) and getting up at 0530, on the water by 0630 easy.


Standard Clovelly rise is 0330 giving on the water before 0500, I've got up as early as 0250. I must learn to go to bed early.


----------



## L3GACY

fishnfreak said:


> i reckon i can


Prove it to me tomorrow mate .


----------



## fishnfreak

oh well, see you then boys, im headed to a mates place about 40km the other way, dont worry ill be on time though :lol:


----------



## L3GACY

See you all down there. Spent too long getting stuff organised, ended up pulling an all nighter. Definitely be wearing my life jacket today .


----------



## Cuda

Hope you guys have a great comp over there in South Oz. We look forward to stellar reports of the event.


----------



## Chop

Wheres the report? How many fish were or werent caught?
Sounded like the fishing may have been tough yesterday after speaking to the fishsa guys?

Chop


----------



## fishnfreak

fishing was definitely a little tough, two young dudes, non-akff, caught heaps, also i think Aaron caught over 2m of bream. Me, I was happy catchng my first bream

But Yeah where is the report


----------



## L3GACY

Waiting on pictures, no point writing a report with no pictures.


----------



## fishnfreak

too true


----------



## MuliesChaser

G'day all,
Just joined,
Im one of the young dudes fish n freak is talking about.
Heres my mates 42 which won big bream. Pic doesnt do it enough justice, when we first netted it we we calling it bigger than 44, it looked massive in real life.










_-Cheers
Chaser_


----------



## fishnfreak

good to see you here mate, have you been a kayak fisho long?


----------



## MuliesChaser

Not really 5 months or so, ive only got a cheapo yak aswell, but pacifics lent me a yak for the weekend, that malibu i was using.Is there goign to be another one on? if so could we maybe launch at the aquatics centre off military road down near the inlet way? Better fishing up that way. Also is bigger and more space for all the fishos, I had a few mates who pulled out in the last second, idiots. I had heaps of fun, thanks for organising it.
_-Cheers
Chaser_


----------



## fishnfreak

well its going to be an annual comp, but we are always out in the yaks, That Malibu looks good, do you work there?


----------



## MuliesChaser

No, but if you want one go see shane in the inventory, hes a really good bloke and just tell him that James sent ya from the comp. Loving that malibu, lol. Gonna sell my cheapo and try and buy a malibu off shane and the boys at Pacifics. See if i can flog it off for 300 *if im lucky*. Its got a sounder on it, thats about the best thing.


----------



## L3GACY

Send me a pm with some pics if you want to offload it mate. Keen to have one for mates to take out with me. (btw dont bother if it cant go offshore safely ).


----------



## fishnfreak

mate i have someone who will probably buy it off you for 300. And no i dont need another yak, my Prowler Elite is still newish


----------



## L3GACY

fishnfreak said:


> mate i have someone who will probably buy it off you for 300. And no i dont need another yak, my Prowler Elite is still newish


Mate your prowler is awesome. Would certainly be on my next yak list if it weren't for the adventure and the profish .


----------



## fishnfreak

its not done yet, in 3wks time it'll have a 141C colour sounder installed, hopefully a nav-light, for those early morning launches, and an anchor trolley with a drift chute


----------



## fishnfreak

MuliesChaser said:


> See if i can flog it off for 300 if im lucky. Its got a sounder on it, thats about the best thing.


Are you selling the sounder on it, do you have any pics.

A mate is interested but short on funds (apprentice) he wants to know how low you will go


----------



## L3GACY

fishnfreak said:


> hopefully a nav-light, for those early morning launches


Or late night snapper runs


----------



## MuliesChaser

sorry boys I've decided to hang on to it until ive got enough for the mailbu, the sounder is a humminbird maxx 210 single beam, just a cheapo. Ive got someone already wanting to buy it and they have seen it and will pay 450 for it. sorry.


----------

